# Cedar Creek Cinema ATMOS Install



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As previously stated... it is time to upgrade to ATMOS. I have put it off for long enough, but not without good reason. First of all, I just plain have not had time over the last couple of years. Since leaving my position at SVSound and starting my own gun shop, it has been crazy. Getting through that first full year of learning that business was a challenge. On top of supervising a church building renovation and building a cabin (shack :bigsmile: ) down on our pond... there simply hasn't been any time for thinking home theater. Fortunately, my brother is now helping me at the gun store (Family Firearms - Gun & Pawn if you haven't checked us out)... and the church construction is finally over. The cabin is a 2-3 year project, where I am working on it just a little all along, but it's dried in with the metal roof completed, which is what I was in the biggest hurry to get done. Thankfully the weather has been super cooperative over the Fall and Winter.

I also mentioned earlier I was upgrading to the MartinLogan Expression 13A's... and they are installed and sounding great. Still need a little setup tweaking, but they are fabulous speakers even without the super fine tuning. I had sold my Denon 5200 in favor of using my OPPO 105 as a pre-pro along with the miniDSP DDRC88-BM and Dirac Live. The Parasound A31 3-channel amp powers the fronts and center... and I picked up a Parasound 275 V2 2-channel amp to power my surrounds. It is really a nice setup. Then I decided I might as well push on with ATMOS, so I picked up a Denon X4300H to power the 4 overhead ATMOS channels. I also grabbed a 4-pack of the ML EM-IC 6.5" speakers to mount in the ceiling. 

Over the last few days I have been preparing to install them... plastic up in the room so the dust does not get all over everything and it end up taking me a week to clean it. Below are some photos of the project in its infancy. I ended up having to mount them in boxes because I can't get them centered equally between the ceiling joists... they would be off centered pretty bad and too far inside for my preference. The off center thing would drive me crazy anyway. So rather than have a huge box up there to accommodate the proper box volume... I cut the back side of the enclosure out and will cut out as much of the ceiling above it as I can to make it infinite baffle, as it is designed to be. I'll more pics later.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the update Sonnie. Glad you're doing well. Looking forward to your progress. 'Bout time ya got to it. Sheesh!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hi, Sonnie! Still bending the rules, I see! How did you decide where the Atmos channels would go?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Enjoy Sonnie. It's kind of fun getting back into it. We're moving to a new place soon so I'll get to do mine from scratch again.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks guys... really enjoying it on a different level again. That being the level of renovating the theater room to an extent ... and the upgraditis level. Of course I have always lived in that room... or at least my wife thinks I do. :sarcastic:

Hey Lou... I used the Dolby recommended locations ... staying in-line with the front speakers and spacing them equilaterally around the main listening position. I didn't want to bend the rules, which is why I am building the boxes.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Sonnie, looks like a nice upgrade your going through.

Atmos is on my radar but that will involve me replacing my beloved Onkyo 805 that has served me so well over the last number of years and Im not really sure what I want to go with when I do....onder:


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sonnie said:


> I didn't want to bend the rules, which is why I am building the boxes.


Oops, I misunderstood. Anyway, I'm excited for you and am now subscribed!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And just how old are our 805's? Wow... WOW! And ours gets about 12-14 hours a day use. 

I was thinking the other day that it is getting about time to replace it, but then thought what foolishness. We don't need anything more for the great room... and it just keeps on ticking!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> And just how old are our 805's? Wow... WOW! And ours gets about 12-14 hours a day use.
> 
> I was thinking the other day that it is getting about time to replace it, but then thought what foolishness. We don't need anything more for the great room... and it just keeps on ticking!


It sure puts to rest the roomers that it was a high failure unit thats for sure and its such a powerhouse.

I saw your posting that you were getting rid of your Denon but after shipping that to me it would have cost a fortune.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Sonnie I'm excited for your entry into overhead sound! I'll be following along to see how you put it all together and how you like the results. I think Atmos/DTSX/whatever is a great step forward for home theatre, and can't wait to experience it for myself.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Owen... looking forward to listening to it. 

I am not familiar with DTS:X... other than I noticed it is included with the Denon 4300. I assume it uses the same overhead speakers as Atmos.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think I read that DTS uses a little bit of a different speaker configuration than Atmos, but that most people just use the Atmos speakers locations, and are happy with it. The one that is really different is Auro 3d.. with the voice of God ceiling channel, and 2 layers of speakers on your walls. I would also like to hear what you find out so I know what is really required to get them to sound their best. Personally I always preferred DTS over Dolby, but the new versions might change my mind.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey Sonnie , I was the biggest skeptic around but my latest HT upgrade included ATMOS (Marantz 7702) and I love it..I like you use an angled in ceiling driver and am very pleased with the results ... I dont over-hype it as so many do, but it is a very intense effect depending on the mix ... 2 must have titles for ATMOS are
1. SICARIO
2. OBLIVION

looking forward to your new setup and impressions...of particular interest is how to amplify the extra channels needed


----------

